# jimi t



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

it would be nice to know just what your talking about...... which release??????? some are back ten only..... just what did you buy????


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

a fletcher jimi t


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THAT RELEASE IS MADE FOR BACK TENSION . TRY A FLETCHER FLETCH HOOK. I USE THESE FOR MY STUDENTS, THEY ARE ROCK SOLID WITH A LIFETIME WARRANTY.


----------

